# Free money today



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Had a 2:00-5:00 block today. I got to the warehouse at 1:55 and they tell me there are no packages, 15-20 of us got paid just for showing up crazy


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Had a 2:00-5:00 block today. I got to the warehouse at 1:55 and they tell me there are no packages, 15-20 of us got paid just for showing up crazy


Next you'll be getting a pink slip &#128541;


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Sounds like a load did not get delivered to the location.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

My brother and I have had 6 free blocks the past 30 days. Crazy....but we'll take em... lol...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Had a 2:00-5:00 block today. I got to the warehouse at 1:55 and they tell me there are no packages, 15-20 of us got paid just for showing up crazy


Christmas Bonus !


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Had a 2:00-5:00 block today. I got to the warehouse at 1:55 and they tell me there are no packages, 15-20 of us got paid just for showing up crazy


How does that work. I thought u get paid per delivery? Did they give you an hourly rate instead or what?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> How does that work. I thought u get paid per delivery? Did they give you an hourly rate instead or what?


Flex isnt per delivery, its per block. You pick up 2, 3, 4+ hour blocks. Mine was 3 hours for $57 which would typically be @25 packages. 3 hour blocks usually only take @ 2 hours max to complete


----------



## Rooster06 (Sep 14, 2016)

This happened my first 3 blocks. Showed up, sent home, got paid. Not gonna lie... I was kinda butt hurt when I showed up for my 4th, and I actually had to deliver packages. Didn’t suck though, a 4hour block that paid $92, that I finished in 2 hours for 20 packages.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Flex isnt per delivery, its per block. You pick up 2, 3, 4+ hour blocks. Mine was 3 hours for $57 which would typically be @25 packages. 3 hour blocks usually only take @ 2 hours max to complete


I just looked into it. They are hiring here in NYC do you get tips? I'm thinking about joining. I like that you get a guaranteed amount per block


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I just looked into it. They are hiring here in NYC do you get tips? I'm thinking about joining. I like that you get a guaranteed amount per block


No tips on delivering packages unless u get really lucky but great tips delivering Whole Food Grocery orders. Flex grocery blocks are hard to pick up but they do reserve a few blocks for u per week.


----------

